
Does a Slack bot to notify customer support is offline exist? - hkh
We are going to make a slack channel for external customer support. Is there a bot that looks at our support staff and if everyone is offline (due to timezone), let a user who is asking a question know that they should email us, or even better if the bot emails us and tells the user that we will get back to them in 12 hours?<p>Cheers!
======
Savageman
Actually, customer support is one of the main use cases for our bot,
MailClark.ai

To answer your questions:

> even better if the bot emails us:

Yes, MailClark can do that! More info here: [https://mailclark.ai/help/slack-
by-email](https://mailclark.ai/help/slack-by-email)

> tells the user that we will get back to them in 12 hours?

Not at the moment, but we are currently working on automatic replies.

Hope it helps :)

